# Where to buy fruit and nut trees



## fostermomma

I want to know where the best places are tobuy fruit and nut trees. I have bought some from Lowes and Menards but, I have had no luck. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Pat

I've had the best luck with Millers Nursery http://www.millernurseries.com/index.php and their prices are reasonable.

Always check with Dave's Garden watch http://davesgarden.com/products/gwd/ before buying from any online or catalog.

Pat


----------



## wv cabin

try going to the arbor day foundation, they are at arborday.com they have a large selection of fruit and nut trees and they ship them right to your house. hope this helps Tim


----------



## FarmersDaughter

I've bought from Stark Bros. and was very satisfied. www.starkbros.com


----------



## ksfarmer

FarmersDaughter said:


> I've bought from Stark Bros. and was very satisfied. www.starkbros.com


I would second Stark Bros. I've planted quite a few of their fruit trees and never had a problem. Their nursery is in Missouri.


----------



## Michele of MI

Fedco trees is the one I like best. Good selection, reasonable prices. Lots of heirlooms.


----------



## WisJim

For those of us in the North, I like FEDCO (in Maine), Jungs (in Wisconsin), and Cummins and St Lawrence, both in upstate New York. St Lawrence and FEDCO only sell full sized trees.
These and many others are listed on the NAFEX page of suppliers: http://nafex.org/supply_source.htm

edit to add: the selection is better with mail order, and I feel more certain of getting a quality plant of the variety that I want. Those plants at home centers sitting in the pots might have been a tree like the bare root tree you get in the mail, just stuck in a pot and then poorly taken care of while sitting on hot asphalt. I prefer mail order.


----------



## Michael Kawalek

Did it ever occur to you to post a location more specific then "Location: over the river and thru the woods"?

I could tell you where to buy if you were in Oregon, or Missouri, but where's OTRATTW?


----------



## Guest

I buy trees from local nurseries. I go to the nursery, observe the trees in different states of growth, taste the fruit, talk to the orchardist. Something that does well in Georgia may not do as well in Minnesota, therefore the attention to the trees that are local.


----------



## fostermomma

I am in Indiana. I found some places on line that are not to far from us in Ill. But they seem pretty exspensive.


----------



## Pat

Don't buy anything with an Bloomdale Illinois address... again, always check Dave's Garden watch http://davesgarden.com/products/gwd/ before buying from any catalog or online nursery.

I've bought from Starks... Raintree, and One Green World and Burnt Autumn nurseries... and Miller's trees (and soft fruit) have turned out the best, and at a price that I can accept.

Pat


----------



## How Do I

I like Stark Brothers Nursery and Miller's too. Bought some fruit trees last few years from Wal-Mart, Home Depot and Lowes and size/price-wise they are hard to beat versus mail order trees, but _very_ limited in selection.


----------



## Pat

Not only limiled in selection... but very root bound. 

I'll buy trees from the local nurseries in October... knowing they also will be very root bound... but hopefully trees that do well here. The box stores don't care whether a tree is for the area... about the only thing I buy in the fall from the box stores is roses. 

Pat


----------



## Callieslamb

http://www.grandpasorchard.com/

I ordered from this place this year. They had a local delivery place. They have been great trees. I have also ordered from:
Millers
Stark Brothers
and bought at the local discount places. All have done equally well. If you buy trees in a pot - be careful. They really don't get enough of the roots with that small size of pot. Try to find out what day the plant truck comes in and go THAT day to pick out any plants/trees. I have seen too many wilted plants at discount type stores to be comfortable paying a lot for one of their offerings. Make sure the dirt fills the pot tightly - no gaps between the potting soil and the plastic of the pot. Look for broken branches ( rough handling). Set the tree off to the side and look at it by itself. Does it have good branching? If there are only 2-3 branches - find a different tree. Also - know the varieties before you buy - catalogs are good for that information. Just because they sell it doesn't mean that tree will do well in your area.


----------



## Pat

Grandpa's Orchard looks very interesting (and rates well with Dave's garden watch... )probably tempted to order from them with your (Callieslamb) great recomendation!

Another nursery for Heritage Apples is Big Horse Creek Farm http://www.bighorsecreekfarm.com/default.htm You order what you want, and that fall they send yearling trees... They deal in southern mountain apples (both antique and Heirloom)


Got my first order this fall... roots really look good... saplings were 18 inches to 3 feet high.

Pat


----------



## Welshmom

I agree with going to a local nursery - you may pay a bit more, but you are supporting a local business, and the plant should have been grown in a climate and soils similar to yours. If this tree is going to thrive and give you beautiful fruit every year for 20 years, ten bucks more is a pretty good deal. You gotta dig just as big a hole for a cheap tree.

I use Jung's, and the two asian pears I planted last Spring look great. Didn't turn out as well for the mail-ordered hazelnuts, but maybe I planted them in the wrong spot. They have a money back guarantee, so I'm not out anything there.


----------



## Guest

has anyone bought trees from Schlabach's nursery. It is in WNY and is run by a Amish family. I am thinking about trying them out this year. Since they are close by.


----------



## maricarda22

I wanted to *buy trees online* and finally last week I've found some new trees at *www.trees-plants.com*
Now I'm feeling happy.


----------

